# Timberjack skidders



## Timberjackboy (Mar 8, 2004)

Th skidder my dad has has rear ends out of a 380 timberjack, and my dads is a 230 A turbo. We have only seen one other 230 set of like that. Did they make very many 230s like it?


----------



## Ryan Willock (Mar 8, 2004)

I don't know about that but another logger around here has a 230 with 240 axels under it.


----------



## Timberjackboy (Mar 12, 2004)

*hmm*

hey detroit what are you running for a machine?


----------



## Timberjackboy (Mar 13, 2004)

*HMMM*

ya detroit what are you running?:angel:


----------



## Ryan Willock (Mar 13, 2004)

'67 Franklin Model 130B with a 353 in it but I am looking at a JD 540B.


----------



## NB Logger (Mar 13, 2004)

*540B not good*

I don't like JD's for the most part. I've seen a 540B brand new and it broke down this year. Thing with those suckers is that they're nice to run but hard on the pocket. Good luck with that.


----------



## Timberjackboy (Mar 13, 2004)

*Skidders*

Ya detroit around here there was real good deal. A 1987 timberjack 240 went for $9000 canadian, and thats like i dunno $500 in your money. It was also in good shape. It had a deutze motor as well, Im not sure how good of motor they are, but I have heard good reports about them. John Deer I think makes agood machine, but i don't like the way the fronts stick out on them. But they would probaly go with a good load.


----------



## NB Logger (Mar 14, 2004)

Not to be contradictory but I know a lumberjack who has a 540B JD. It was carrying a load of Cedar when it broke down. Cedar around here isn't heavy and when that skidder broke down. Well everything else seemed to go wrong with it. If you have the money then you can fix a JD.


----------



## NB Logger (Mar 14, 2004)

Not to be contradictory but I know a lumberjack who has a 540B JD. It was carrying a load of Cedar when it broke down. Cedar around here isn't heavy and when that skidder broke down. Well everything else seemed to go wrong with it. If you have the money then you can fix a JD.


----------



## Timberjackboy (Mar 14, 2004)

*Skidder*

Just buy a Timberjacxka nd your problems will be solved. or a 400 honda foreman with winch on back, wihich is abpout the same as a 44 john deer


----------



## Wade Huggins (Mar 14, 2004)

The 540s I have been around have always been depenable machines.........moving 12-1500 bft a skid and make quick time doing it..........and for the most part pretty easy on fuel............not the most stable machine in the woods though when you get off the beaten path......winches are the only trouble spot I can remeber...........I was never around any 230 Ts but I did get to cut for a 240a for a couple of years and I occasionally ran it.........it felt very stable and I know it was as stable as any skidder I have ever been around............that dude that ran was in another world on that thing..........just go anywhere with it..............I liked the way the seat was offset so you didn't have to twist your neck off spooling in your log or skid...trying to keep your cable from getting all crossed up and ruined...those darn wickers....thats another story..................Later, Wade


----------



## Timberjackboy (Mar 15, 2004)

*Ya Wade*

We Im running 230A with a cummins motor. The only really difference betwen the 240A and 2.30A was hat usually the 240s had bigger tires and motor and sometimes a bigger winch. Although the 230 i have is built heavier then many 240s, with the 380 rear ends. It actually sits up higher then the fornt then other 230A becasue it had been blcoke dup to take the 380 rear ends. It came straight from the factory brand new like that.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Apr 13, 2004)

My 540A is great, but I'm a flatlander and playboy logger, so I don't have any problems, however, I think I need to rebuild the hydraulic pump soon.
NB logger jr, it was a pleasure to meet your dad this weekend at Ed's and at my woodlot. He sure loves cutting with saws doesn't he? He can't get enough. His Rotax is pretty darn fast. I hope to get out there in May to N.B. and see you all.
Keep the big chips flying!
John


----------



## Timberjackboy (Apr 13, 2004)

*haha*

how sit goen Junior lol hahahaha.


----------



## Bill G (Jun 23, 2004)

Well correct me if I am wrong but wasn't TJ bought out be Deere. I realize you are talking about models that were built prior to the buyout so there are different models. As of now are they still distinctly different ? The Deere skidder factory is about 30 miles up the road from me. I believe they are also building green Timberjacks. There are a ton of Timberjacks sitting in storage lots waiting to be sent out. One of the guys I hunt with works for Deere and he told me last fall their skidder business had really picked up. They are currently hiring as fast as they can.

Bill


----------



## Ryan Willock (Jun 23, 2004)

Timber Jack's are just green Deere's now. They have a couple of small differences but not many.


----------



## Timberjackboy (Jun 23, 2004)

*Its the sad truth*

The last real Timberjack was the 240C and the last one rolled off the pruduction line about 2 years ago


----------



## StIhL MaGnUm (Jun 23, 2004)

Yeah that is true about the 240 being the last real TJ , but there is nothing wrong with Deere's they are a very good machine . The one thing I absolutely hated about the older TJ's was that ???? stick steering , I can not stand that at all. Other than that they are very good skidders.

Rob


----------



## Timberjackboy (Jun 24, 2004)

*660D*

Go into the Timberjack site and check out the 660d skidder. It looks just like the old timberjacks I came to know and love


----------

